# Samsung 305T - Kein Bild, nur wechselnde Farben



## Mastertulle (12. Januar 2011)

Sehr geehrte Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Habe mir einen 30 " Samsung 305T Plus gekauft.
Vorher hatte ich eine BenQ 241.

Habe neuen Monitor angeschlossen und bekomme nach dem Einschalten
nur abwechselnde Grundfarben (Rot, Blau, Grün, Grau,...)
Selbst sofort nach dem Anschalten des Rechners

Grafikkarte ist Geforce 570 GTX Dual Link DVI Ausgang.

Habe nur ein normales DVI-Kabel, also es fehlen in der Mitte die Pins für Dual-Link.

Liegt es vielleicht daran, oder ist der Monitor defekt?

Ich dachte bisher, dasDual Link nur für Auflösungen über 1920x1200
benötigt wird. Oder braucht man immer ein Dual-Link DVI Kabel?

Vieleb lieben Dank im Vorraus schonmal.

Grüße Sven


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Januar 2011)

Der Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 2.560 x 1.600 Pixel und da brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein dual Link Kabel. Aber teste den Monitor mal an einem anderen PC oder Laptop oder Spiel Konsole, kann natürlich immer sein das er eine Hau weg hat.


----------



## Mastertulle (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo hulkhardy1

Danke für die Info. Nur eine Frage:
Wenn der Rechner hochfährt, ist es da nicht egal, wie hoch die Auflösung des Monitors ist?
Ich sehe nicht mal die Bootsequenz...


----------



## Mastertulle (13. Januar 2011)

Liebe Community

Habe mir ein Dual-Link DVI Kabel besorgt und angeschlossen.
Signal bekommt er jetzt
ABER:

Es sind 2 identische Artefakte (weisse Kästchen und leicht flimmernde streifen) auf dem Monitor.
Betreffen also nicht das ganze Bild sondern nur Bereiche.
Ein Bild Füge ich ein.

Bitte um schnelle Antwort, obs an dem Kael liegt, meiner Grafikkarte oder ob der Bilschirm defekt ist.

Vielen lieben Dank! Sven


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Januar 2011)

100% TFT kaputt! Bei einem Defekt der Graka würde das Bild anders aussehen auch bei einem Defekt des Kabels hast du nicht solche gleichmäßigen Artefakte! Ist aber immer das Beste den TFT auch an einem anderen PC zu testen, so hast du dann wirkliche Sicherheit. Aber ich gehe davon aus das der TFT kaputt ist.


----------



## Mastertulle (13. Januar 2011)

Hi HulkHardy,

Vielen Dank für die Info.
Dann schick ich den zurück!

Besten Dank!


----------

